# Escucheon and General Conformation



## riverpaws (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, we have a question about the escutcheon and general conformation of the back end of a goat.  I thought I knew where you were supposed to look for good conformation for the hind end of a buck, but we have some bucks where the escutcheon I'm worried is lower than I think it is. Are you supposed to look at where the legs come together? If so we have some bucks where the escutcheon appears to be high, but then if you follow the slope down (under what seems to be their escutcheon, it slopes quite a ways before it hits the attachment to their testicles (what would be the testicular chord). In males, is this supposed to come right out of the escutcheon with no space before that?

Can you look at the little buckling in the pictures? This is one from our breeding this year, and I'm wondering if he has an okay escutcheon, or if there are any other conformational flaws that are obvious.

Thank you!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is stunning :drool:

His escutcheon looks pretty good, maybe a tad narrow at the top.

Here is an example of a nice escutcheon (scroll down a bit, it's on the left):

http://www.kwfarms.com/tophatfarmdpowerstroke.htm


----------



## riverpaws (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you!! We were excited about him, but still trying to learn how to help our does have better lateral attachments. It seems it's hard to see which doelings will have nicer udders (and frustrating to know who to choose). It was pointed out to me that a high, wide escucheon would really help in that area (right?), so thanks for the picture! That helps. 

Anything else you would change about him? I won't be offended at all we're trying to learn, and that's the most important to me.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

His rump is just a tiny bit steep, and his withers could be sharper. 

What herd did you get him from?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree with Suzanne


----------



## riverpaws (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! He is just from our breeding this year, Suzanne, which is a mishmash of local genetics. His sires has some Promised land in him but that's probably the only recognizable name.


----------

